# Mastiff



## nemt (Apr 7, 2008)

As promissed, some pictures from work I've done so far.
The engine is beginning to look like an engine. The cilinderblocks are machined from the sollid. Waterspaces are bored in the 4-jaw chuck.
I Have prepared the cylinders by boring them. Now I have to make them fit in the cylinder blocks.
Connecting rods are ready by now, the crankshaft, made from the solid as well, needs drilling for the oil holes. The crank case is build up from 4 pieces and "glued" together with two component glue Araldite.
The cilinderheads and oilpump are now being made.
Pictures follow when they are almost ready.

Nemt


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 7, 2008)

Combining the pictures from 2 different posts: ;D


----------



## Brass_Machine (Apr 7, 2008)

Thats a very cool looking engine. I like that!

Eric


----------



## the engineer (Apr 18, 2008)

hi i have the book on building this engine i have just finished the westbury sealion but with rotary valve head took five years of off and on projects
so it might take me some years to finish or start the mastif 
cheers nice work


----------



## nemt (Apr 20, 2008)

Hello engineer,
Don't feel ashamed for taking a long time to complete an engine. It took me about 15 years before I had the Wyvern running.
Main reason for that is that most of my spare time goes to the job. A very nice one: I am a technical teacher especially on mechanical engineering.
But about a year from now I will retire and think that I get more time for the hobby!
Good luck with the Mastiff, it is fun to build.
Gerrit


----------



## the engineer (May 2, 2008)

hi thanks for that i just saw your post i have loved engines since around 8 or 9 years old now 50 and still love them and my job as a small eng tech i will send this photo not so much a model but as a teacher its a project you may like for your students its one of many i have built the first one was the result of a comment from a customer saying i am glad briggs dont build a small twin (twice the problems)
i hope you enjoy
pm with an email address if you or anyone would like a rough set of plans as this engine evolved in my head i found it wasnt so easy to explain on paper but they are easy enough to follow


----------



## nemt (May 9, 2008)

That are nice engines.
I made a twin engine once from 2 mopedengines that I couples together. Worked well, but lack of good materials and equipment made it fail very quick.
My mail address is [email protected]
Like to see those plans.

Gerrit


----------



## the engineer (May 10, 2008)

will send them later i am on the old computer it doesnt have the info on it have to get the wify off the new one


----------



## nemt (Dec 24, 2008)

As promissed, some news again on Building Mastiff.
Because I have some days of for Christmas, I've done some milling an turning again. Had to make the waterspaces in the cilinderhead. Since I work from the solid, that's is quite a job. Right now I've done one complete and the other one half way.
In the pictures you can see both the top and underside from the cilinderheads.
The other picture shows how the engine starts to look.
I like it a lot.
Mery Christmas to you all.


----------



## nemt (Dec 24, 2008)

two more pictures.


Nemt


----------



## joe d (Dec 24, 2008)

Nemt:

That sure is a lot of milling in those heads, and they came out looking great. I'm looking forward to seeing more of this project.

Enjoy your time off... :big:

Cheers, Joe


----------



## nemt (Dec 24, 2008)

Thanks for the compliments Joe. Just broke a 4 mm (yes, metric) ball endmill.
Have to wait till after Xmas for a new one.

But as you know, s....t happens also in my workshop.

Greetings,

Nemt(Gerrit by first name)


----------



## metalmad (May 17, 2011)

Hi Gerrit
u must be getting close now 
May I ask why u made the block from 4 pieces?
and how did u scale up the drawings?
convert the fractions to decimal and multiply by 32 ??
looking forward to an update :bow:
Im hoping to start a build in a couple of months time.
Pete


----------



## nemt (May 22, 2011)

Hello Metalmad,

Yes there has been progress! Just I am much of a machinist and less a photographer, at least in the workshop.
But I will include some pictures from parts that are more or less ready.
Hope you like it.
Drilled the crankshaft, which was a scary job. Do it wrong and you have a lot of work making a new one. Just think for an hour and work for 10 minutes and the job will be better then if you work first and start thinking afterwards, normally when things have gone wrong.
Camshaft build as prescribed by Mr. Mason. Worked well!
Cylinder ready apart from mounting the valveguides and the valves, carburettorparts almost complete.
Hope to keep you better informed in future!
Nemt


----------



## nemt (May 22, 2011)

Two more pictures

Nemt


----------



## metalmad (May 22, 2011)

looking great mate :bow:
u going with the single carby setup by the looks 
I'm thinking of doing the twin carb at the moment, but that's a long way down the track.
Thanks for the updates buddy 
I will be following along 
Pete
PS
here is a pic of a Mastiff with a Radiator taken at NAMES


----------

